# 13 year old Jayme Closs has been found....alive.



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 11, 2019)

I’m in Minnesota so this story is huge here, saw it on Daily Mail and had to wonder if others were aware. 

Readers Digest version:

3 months ago there was a 911 call from her rural home. 

Police arrived and found her parents shot and killed. 

They could not find Jayme. 

Around Christmas the family held a “remembrance service “.

Last night she was found alive, and even the  suspect is in custody. 

Amen.

Northern Wisconsin residents describe the moments they found Jayme Closs

Residents of an area of woods and cabins about 9 miles east of Gordon, which has few year-round residents, described the dramatic moment when Jayme was found. Kristin Kasinskas, a teacher at the nearby Northwood School who lives on S. Eau Claire Acres Circle with her husband, Peter, and children, said that around 4 p.m., a neighbor walking a dog frantically knocked on their door.

Standing with her was a skinny, dirty girl with matted hair, wearing shoes too big for her feet.
“This is Jayme Closs! Call 911!” the neighbor said.
Jayme was quiet, her emotions “pretty flat,” Peter Kasinskas said.
The woman who found Jayme asked that her name not be used, saying she was exhausted and unnerved by the dramatic events of the day. In a phone interview late Thursday, she said that Jayme “came up to me and said she wanted help.”


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 11, 2019)

Glad she found.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 11, 2019)

My googling said Gordon has a population of 650-700 people; she's extremely fortunate luck was on her side and that lady was out dog walking. 
Hope they put the dude beneath the jail.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 11, 2019)

Cookie_101st said:


> Hope they put the dude beneath the jail.


The story updates say there was more than one guy....at this point only the one in custody.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Jan 11, 2019)

This is all that is on the news here as well as it should be.  Eagerly anticipating the news conference this morning.  I've been seeing her face everywhere I go for the last 3 months. 

I'm amazed she was found alive.   Still in Wisconsin none the less.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 11, 2019)

I am glad she got loose enough to make contact and be found.  I will be honest, my initial thought was that she had something to do with her parents' murders, but I am very glad she is alive, well, and the noose is tightening for the real fuckers who did it.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jan 11, 2019)

While I am extremely happy to hear she alive, one has to wonder where she has been. Its been 87 days since anyone last saw her. Thats an extremely long time for a 13 year old to be wandering around by herself. Hope the killers are brought to justice for their crimes


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 11, 2019)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> While I am extremely happy to hear she alive, one has to wonder where she has been. Its been 87 days since anyone last saw her. Thats an extremely long time for a 13 year old to be wandering around by herself. Hope the killers are brought to justice for their crimes



According to the 10 seconds of news I saw in the wee hours this morning, she was being kept at a house nearby and managed to get away, and they have one suspect in custody.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 11, 2019)

I am just glad this story ended well for her considering what she has already lost and been through. 

I pray she is able to get through this ordeal and be able to drive on with her life.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jan 11, 2019)

And thats what I get for reading a news article while drunk on Nyquil. Amazing that she escaped and was able to lead them back to her captor. Thats some tenacity for a little girl.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 11, 2019)

I can't mash the like button hard enough.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 12, 2019)

I just read the story. I'm so glad to see the little girl alive.

Hope he gets a long time away, in General Population...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2019)

Update on the young lady; she appears to be well supported.

I sometimes forget that this story is even more tragic than just the kidnapping.  She watched the monster wipe  out her mom and dad first.

This part made me smile...love the Midwest.

_'When our neighbor Jeanne came in with Jayme, she said: 'Get a gun. We don't know if he's after us,' Kasinskas said. 'So we were armed and ready in case this person showed up,' Kristin Kasiskas told *Fox*._


'The will of a 13-year-old girl is what broke this case': Cops praise brave Jayme Closs | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 14, 2019)

Suspect was an early discharge from The Corps.

Planned the whole thing for sometime it appears.

AP News: Latest: Kidnapping suspect discharged early from US Marines Latest: Kidnapping suspect discharged early from US Marines


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> Suspect was an early discharge from The Corps.


Joy.


----------

